# Views



## Roman (Feb 22, 2008)

How are the 'Views' for a given thread calculated? If I click on a thread I have viewed it, but what if I exit the thread and click on it again immediately - does that count as two views or one view? How about if I return to the thread in 24 hours, or if I click on it after somebody has posted something new?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 22, 2008)

Every time it loads in a browser window it counts as a view. Click refresh five times? Five views. 

Note that views only update once an hour, so you won't see this reflected immediately in the view count.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 22, 2008)

My apprenticeship was spent as refresh-boy on Piratecats' storyhour...


----------



## Henry (Feb 23, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> My apprenticeship was spent as refresh-boy on Piratecats' storyhour...




OH! Thanks for reminding me!

_*pencils in Xath for Rel's haircut and Kid Charlemagne for the 4pm bathroom tile scrubbing*_


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 23, 2008)

Henry said:
			
		

> OH! Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> _*pencils in Xath for Rel's haircut and Kid Charlemagne for the 4pm bathroom tile scrubbing*_




Um, KC was already scheduled to come over and organize my comic books and do some vacuuming at 4 pm.   

You admins are always abusing your power over us lowly mods who want nothing more than our right to abuse the power we have over the apprentice mods!  It's just not fair!


----------



## Roman (Feb 27, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Every time it loads in a browser window it counts as a view. Click refresh five times? Five views.
> 
> Note that views only update once an hour, so you won't see this reflected immediately in the view count.




Ok, that explains it - thanks! 

Is there any way to see the number of unique IP views?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 27, 2008)

Not currently, probably not publicly in any event.  (I'm planning on installing Google Analytics).


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks again for the quick answer.


----------

